# Halloween at the diner



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

Halloween is near and the diner is prepared
for a scary night. Their Garden-RR (Z-gauge) is running
through the night to entertain the customers.
enjoy the pixs.

Have nice Halloween!

Stefan


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

That's purdy Neat!! The Regal 
http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel Join us tonight for our "LIVE" show 7-9pm on the Regal's channel You can come to Nick!! Hah LOL


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice photos! Looks like fun. Need to add a story...









Craig


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's fantastic, Stefan. 

Wonderful image quality.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW!!! That is impressive, nice Job!! 
Pete 
P & S Central RR


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool! I like the scaled-down garden railroad.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, like to hear how you did the sign!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great looking diner. I like displays of the season 

Is the Z scale track power of bettery power








Just kidding


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Jerry, 
the sign is made of white transparent plexi. Masked with a decal, you can remove the letters. 
5 Super bright blue LED in the back are shining through the glas. The Z-scale layout needs another train, because 
this one has no lights in the cars or the engine. 
Thanks for your comments. 

Stefan


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Stefan, 
Great job! 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## TrainPerson (May 8, 2010)

Ha! thats cool with the z guage acting as the g scale people's g scale. Cool.


----------

